

Chain Letters Algorithm Detects Genomes, Languages, and Plagiarized Schoolwork - vlad
http://www.ceng.metu.edu.tr/%7Etcan/ceng465/Spring2006/Schedule/chainLetters.pdf

======
kurtosis
Wow! Thanks for posting this - I smiled nonstop while reading. Methods like
this, or coalescent trees have a lot of potential for NLP and other fields. I
wouldn't be surprised at all if some clever person invents a procedure to
construct an automatic data-driven etymology for words and phrases.

